
Solve puzzles to find a cure for coronavirus - sturza
https://fold.it/
======
mtmail
There was some doubt yesterday that generated results will be used
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22472836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22472836)

